# Dual Mini-DSP in a case



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I got bored tonight, so I decided to build something for my up-coming Civic make-over 
It is 2 mini-dsp units and a DC voltage isolator, built into a case.
They will be configured and used as a dual 2-way & single 3-way x-over. 
A little bit over the top, but it costs less to put together, than a simple AUDIOCONTROL 2/3-way x-over, does way more and you don't need to build resistor packs


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats it for tonight...I still need to find 2 sacraficial usb cables, to relocate the USB ports to the rear of the case.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR*


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx man


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks good, very creative. side note: (_not dissing_) You may want to you clean up (+)/(-) and shorten them/add some heat shrink. Also split the (+)/(-) not on the terminal. again...not dissing


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I absolutly welcome comments/pointers. 

The extra length is there to permit the end cap to come off.
I'm not done "purdying" it up, yet.
I do not see the advantage of re-locating the split on the power leads.... Julzy, joo have sum es-plainin to doooooooooo....


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

amitaF said:


> I absolutly welcome comments/pointers.
> 
> The extra length is there to permit the end cap to come off.
> I'm not done "purdying" it up, yet.
> I do not see the advantage of re-locating the split on the power leads.... Julzy, joo have sum es-plainin to doooooooooo....


The advantage is: those terminals are probably rated for 18gague and your cramming in two leads. You can still allow for the extra length with Y'ing in the suggested area. I would hate for you to nuke something when 10 minutes of solder, heat shrink would save all your hard work.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

wow nice job on this!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> The advantage is: those terminals are *probably rated for 18gague* and your cramming in two leads. You can still allow for the extra length with Y'ing in the suggested area. I would hate for you to nuke something when 10 minutes of solder, heat shrink would save all your hard work.


Sometimes it is best, not to assume


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Where did you get the case? Good job btw!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ameuba10 said:


> Where did you get the case? Good job btw!


Thanx

It's a Hammond project case Hammond Mfg. - Small Enclosure Index
I got it at a local electronics surplus shop, nearby.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I just ordered a pair of these(6" leads) to complete the project


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice! Dont understand any of it, but it loiks cool!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

amitaF said:


> Sometimes it is best, not to assume


STFU Just kidding  installed it yet?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Nahhh, somehow my toron'o based employer thought it would be a great idea to make us come in to work, today... It was like driving to work on a Sunday.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

amitaF said:


> Nahhh, somehow my toron'o based employer thought it would be a great idea to make us come in to work, today... It was like driving to work on a Sunday.


Bahhh, its better to be employed then not


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Seriously, I'm waiting on the panel mount USB, before anything else, happens.
The Civ's deconstruction is up next.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Bahhh, its better to be employed then not


yup-yup


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, Nelson, I'm surprised you just got over here. Being an audio guy I assumed you had already been here. Check out more of BobWires work on Fiberglass Forums.

Can't wait to see the result of this, I seem to be having power supply issues with my BitOne, and if I can't get it fixed under warranty (again), I'll probably be looking seriously at the MiniDSP.

Jay


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> I just ordered a pair of these(6" leads) to complete the project


Neutrik makes a panel mount USB.....

Neutrik USA Inc Neutrik NAUSB Series Reversible USB Genderchanger (Type A and B) Panel Mounts USB Adapters at Markertek.com


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> Neutrik makes a panel mount USB.....
> 
> Neutrik USA Inc Neutrik NAUSB Series Reversible USB Genderchanger (Type A and B) Panel Mounts USB Adapters at Markertek.com


I bookmarked the page
Thank you, professor


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I love those things... I have them on my bench as to keep me from banging my head plugging stuff into the back of the computers.... They are cheap too, and reversible.




















Oh and BTW.. is this yours?


















Found it all lonely in a storage unit.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

NJ man. exactly what I want to do. I just couldn't find a good case for it. What are you using to divide the boards and does it come with the case?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

chad said:


> Neutrik makes a panel mount USB.....
> 
> Neutrik USA Inc Neutrik NAUSB Series Reversible USB Genderchanger (Type A and B) Panel Mounts USB Adapters at Markertek.com


Indeed, in various forms, and it works a treat. 










click me for details


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

RMAT said:


> NJ man. exactly what I want to do. I just couldn't find a good case for it. What are you using to divide the boards and does it come with the case?


Thanx, I used a scrap piece of pc board, trimmed to fit the case.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> I love those things... I have them on my bench as to keep me from banging my head plugging stuff into the back of the computers.... They are cheap too, and reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't touched one of those in over a year. 8 of us got replaced by independent contractors.
:laugh: from what I heard, it was not their smartest move...(who would of guessed)


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

amitaF said:


>


FREAKING NICE, I love those hammond enclosures... I've used dozens of those at work over the years, and most lately the PPA v2 headphone amp over on head-fi.org, which I opted to have Front Panel Express machine and engrave the end plates, complete with logo and countersinks. Keep up the good work sir.. Hope it works out well.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Martin, when you gonna quit tinkering around and start your new build thread damnit! Quit stalling!  oke:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> I haven't touched one of those in over a year. 8 of us got replaced by independent contractors.
> :laugh: from what I heard, it was not their smartest move...(who would of guessed)


That sucks, what are you doing now?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Neutrik makes a panel mount USB.....
> 
> Neutrik USA Inc Neutrik NAUSB Series Reversible USB Genderchanger (Type A and B) Panel Mounts USB Adapters at Markertek.com


Love these.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> That sucks, what are you doing now?


I work for the N-American distributor of Fromm and Titan strapping systems.
Installation/service... same ****/different flavor

Bonus>> A ****-ton less travel


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Neil_J said:


> FREAKING NICE, I love those hammond enclosures... I've used dozens of those at work over the years, and most lately the PPA v2 headphone amp over on head-fi.org, which I opted to have Front Panel Express machine and engrave the end plates, complete with logo and countersinks. Keep up the good work sir.. Hope it works out well.


Thanx man,
I don't think I'll get stuff engraved, but I will get our label guru to come up with something neat.


I've been secretly stalking your build thread nice work in progress.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Damn, I thought I was getting my usb jacks from Ohio...they are being shipped from Malaysia

I wish I had found the neutrik b-4


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> Damn, I thought I was getting my usb jacks from Ohio...they are being shipped from Malaysia
> 
> I wish I had found the neutrik b-4


I found them on ebay for cheap and they arrived FAST.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> Bonus>> A ****-ton less travel


but do you get to see as much cool ****?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> but do you get to see as much cool ****?


 nope... there is no business, like show business


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> nope... there is no business, like show business


damn skippy.


----------

